# QLD: Currumbin Creek



## 000dylan000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Had a bit of a paddle in Currumbin Creek today, trolling from the mouth of the creek to about 8 or 900 metres up stream from the pacific hwy bridge and after two unsuccessful trips and about 3 hours into this one, I finally caught my first fish in the kayak. It was a MONSTER 15cm bream but at least I got the monkey off my back. Got a second bream of similar size about an hour later. The mate that I was out with got 4 flathead but none were anything special. All in all it was a relatiely quiet day but good fun none the less.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done and good luck upgrading future catches!


----------



## 000dylan000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Baggs71 said:


> Well done and good luck upgrading future catches!


Thanks mate... I think it would be hard to down grade! haha


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

If you persist with the bridges theres some good fish down there mate .


----------



## 000dylan000 (Aug 12, 2010)

gcfisho said:


> If you persist with the bridges theres some good fish down there mate .


What bait/gear do you think is the best. I got the two bream on some mullet but had no action on the lures and plastics. I dont know the technical descriptions of lures but the hard body i was using was about 2 inches long, bright yellow, with a round sort of stumpy body and it dove pretty deep. The plastics I was using were a 3in pumpkinseed minow, a long skinny brown thing with gliter all over it and a squidgy, again about 3in long. Or do the type of lures/plastics not really matter that much and its more of a case of right spot right time?


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

The pumkinseed is a good one . I hope Warren63 reads this as he caught about half a dozen before i got any so he may be able to give you some tips . Something ive been neglecting to do of late is try varying your retrieval , maybe a couple of sharp jerks and then a pause or if thats not working slow consistent . Mix it up abit and coax them into some biting !Keep at it mate as its funny how the more you do it the better you will get .


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

If your getting down there early in the morning before the sun gets to high sit back as far as you can and cast up on to the shallows banks,land the lure in about 6inch of water and slowly work them back towards you,bream move up into the shallows to feed during low light,try not to paddle or drift across the banks you are going to fish as you will spook the fish before you get a shot at them.
Clarkey


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

gcfisho said:


> Keep at it mate as its funny how the more you do it the better you will get .


Wise words from a wise man !!!
Had a blinder there the other week on pumkinseed minnows, actually run out as they either got chewed up or busted off. So swapped to my fav colour ''nuclear chicken'' and although the action dropped off i still caught fish. Main things when fishing plastics is right size jig head, dont fish too heavy and if you think you are fishing it too fast then slow it down. Plenty of good vids on you tube about fishing sps, watch a few and there is so good info in there.


----------



## 000dylan000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Cheers for the replies everybody. That gives me a few new things to try next time I head out. Hopefully I do better than a 15cm bream haha.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Dylan

The best advice I have is to fish as light as you possibly can. I use 6lb braid and 4lb or 6lb leader (about a meter or so long), tied on with a double blood knot and I use a dob of superglue - just to make sure it holds  . I then use a loop knot to secure the lure or jig.

My favourite colour for bream is anything with a green tinge. When fly fishing, chartreuse is my prefered colour and I find that it works well on lures and jigs as well. I have also had excellent results with pumpkin seed as well.

With the retrieve, I always count the jig down to the bottom and I vary the count until I start to get some hits. When in shallow water I always pause and let the lure or jig sit for a moment or 2 before I start the retreive. My retreivs are slow and varied. I work the jig by lifting the rod tip up and down a few times to get the lure off the bottom and I then let it settle again for a couple of seconds before I go again. the idea is to try and make the jig look las natural as possible. When you watch bait fish, they dont swim at one speed but the dart all over the place (especially if there are larger preditors around). It is this action that you are trying to recreate.

When I first started using I struggled to catch anything until I slowed everything down and made sure that the lure was at the correct depth. By counting the lure down you are able to repeat the action once you have located the fish.

If you are serious about jigs, spend a couple of minutes in the shallows playing around with various retrieves and different size jig heads just to get an idea of how they behave.

Good luck and remember : fish as light as you can, put some action into the lure/jig, slow your retrieves down and play with differnt retreive speeds until you start to get consistent results.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

We look forward to that day in the near future where your trip report photo has more silver than black ;-)


----------



## 000dylan000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Brc226 said:


> Hi Dylan
> 
> The best advice I have is to fish as light as you possibly can. I use 6lb braid and 4lb or 6lb leader (about a meter or so long), tied on with a double blood knot and I use a dob of superglue - just to make sure it holds  . I then use a loop knot to secure the lure or jig.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps for those tips mate! It's all those little things that you eventually realise is what makes the difference. Gives me a few things to practice!


----------



## 000dylan000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> We look forward to that day in the near future where your trip report photo has more silver than black ;-)


 :lol: I very much look forward to that day as well!!


----------

